
Android Sucks Ten Times More Private Data Than iPhone, Study Says - mspoonyg
https://www.tomsguide.com/us/android-privacy-vs-iphone,news-27856.html
======
anoncoward111
But at least Android doesn't have endless updates that brick and/or throttle
my hardware after just a year or two.

~~~
throwahey
That's because Android phones don't get updates

~~~
anoncoward111
My phone works great as is thanks!

~~~
acct1771
Security patches would be nice, but, yeah, point taken.

